# R



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

The beetle r is coming to the la auto show anyone going to take pics


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gtisponge said:


> The beetle r is coming to the la auto show anyone going to take pics


You can 'Google' or 'Youtube' the Beetle R that was displayed at the last Frankfurt, Germany Auto
Show and see photos of the exterior and a custom interior with Recaro Sportster CS seats.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the R will be a welcome addition.

Having said the above - Jeez, VW - get your supply of Beetles optioned the way people want them in place before promising even more. Waving a truffle in front of hungry rabble waiting for bread is not always a wise thing.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I think the R will be a welcome addition.
> 
> Having said the above - Jeez, VW - get your supply of Beetles optioned the way people want them in place before promising even more. Waving a truffle in front of hungry rabble waiting for bread is not always a wise thing.
> 
> Bill


In essence my 'ordered eons ago' Turbo Sport should be somewhat like the 'R' shown at Frankfort. Found the alloy 'Talladega' style wheels and have had them 'chromed' by CalChrome in California
to mimick those shown on the 'Frankfort R'. For a 'power match' I'll have APR do their Stage I
enhancement to increase HP from 200 to 250 or slightly higher. No modifications are required for
the Stage I to be installed which I'm told is a significant improvement in power over the base 2.0.
Those who have had it installed speak glowingly about it. Won't affect warranty but if need be they
can remove it in about 10 minutes to get me back to 'stock'. The 'R' front seats are a customized
set of Recaro Sportster CS's and can be installed without much trouble. Figure about $4,000 for
them installed however....and another $1000 - $1500 if you want the rear bench to match.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> In essence my 'ordered eons ago' Turbo Sport should be somewhat like the 'R' shown at Frankfort. Found the alloy 'Talladega' style wheels and have had them 'chromed' by CalChrome in California
> to mimick those shown on the 'Frankfort R'. For a 'power match' I'll have APR do their Stage I
> enhancement to increase HP from 200 to 250 or slightly higher. No modifications are required for
> the Stage I to be installed which I'm told is a significant improvement in power over the base 2.0.
> ...


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow - sounds great Ronald. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

already posted !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Will post photos if I ever get the car!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*L.A. Auto Show*

I am going friday, will take lots of pictures, will put them on my Webshots page'



KNEWBUG


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> I am going friday, will take lots of pictures, will put them on my Webshots page


Score! Looking forward to seeing them.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

KNEWBUG said:


> I am going friday, will take lots of pictures, will put them on my Webshots page'
> 
> 
> 
> KNEWBUG


 - Do ask if the R will be offered with all wheel drive or just in front wheel drive.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Beetle R Concept*

"
LA Auto Show – USA Premiere of the Beetle R Concept

The Beetle as a sports car:
USA premiere of the Beetle R Concept design study

Beetle R Concept has customised front and rear styling and 20-inch wheels
Sport seat system of Beetle R Concept is upholstered in luxurious Nappa leather

Wolfsburg / Los Angeles, 16 November 2011 - At Volkswagen, the letter ‘R’ as an added identifier promises top-notch performance. Currently, this claim is being validated with turbo pressure by the Golf R with 199 kW / 270 PS of power and the Scirocco R (currently only in Europe) with 195 kW / 265 PS. In a USA premiere in Los Angeles, Volkswagen is now showing a third variation of this sporty theme: the Beetle R Concept. It is based on the 21st Century Beetle. Like its two larger siblings, the Golf R and Scirocco R, the R version of the Beetle was also created in the halls of Volkswagen subsidiary Volkswagen R GmbH. The Beetle R Concept is still a design study. Those who are familiar with the Beetle 2.0 TSI (147 kW / 200 PS) know the dynamic potential of this new car. As an ‘R’, the Beetle could demonstrate a performance potential similar to that of the Golf R and Scirocco R.

Exterior with 20-inch wheels

Visually, the Beetle R Concept, painted in ‘Serious Grey’, offers a glimpse of what a production version might look like. Outside, the concept is equipped with 20-inch ‘Talladega’ alloy wheels – whose styling is like that of the Golf R and Scirocco R. However, 18- and 19-inch wheels are mounted on those cars. Easy to spot on the Beetle’s wheels, which feature 5 triple spokes, are the blue brake callipers in R design.

Newly sculpted bumpers are wider

Designers completely redesigned the front and rear bumpers that were widened by 30 mm. In front, the bumper module practically consists of 3 air intakes, which are styled in contrasting ‘Black High Gloss’. The middle air intake supplies the engine with oxygen, while the outer two contribute to cooling the brakes. The front spoiler, also painted in ‘Black High Gloss’, is designed as a flat splitter (with a chrome strip); splitters of this kind are typically used in motorsport. To regulate engine temperature within an optimal range, even under extreme conditions, ventilation slots are found on the right and left sides of the engine bonnet.

The rear bumper also has air exhaust slots that are integrated in the aerodynamic concept of the Beetle R Concept. There is also a diffuser that is integrated in the lower bumper area. Together with the rear spoiler – which is significantly larger than the one on Beetle production models with up to 200 PS in power – and its black trailing edge, ideal downforce values are generated at the rear axle. A visual and acoustic highlight is the exhaust system with its 2 sets of dual chrome tailpipes.

On each side, the bumpers transition into the free-standing wings; they were also widened 15 mm per side. The side sills are styled in ‘Black High Gloss’; a high-end chrome trim strip is incorporated here. Also painted in ‘Black High Gloss’ are the roof, the upper part of the bootlid connecting to it, the door mirror housings and door handles.

Interior with Nappa leather sport seat system

As is usual on R models, the interior also makes a customised and sporty impression. In the front, the driver and passenger sit in motorsport shell seats with what are referred to as Ergopads made of gray nubuck leather. The seats are upholstered in black Nappa leather. Embossed on the seats is the R logo. The seat seams and piping are in the colour ‘Space Blue’.

The contrast colour ‘Black High Gloss’ that was already used on the exterior is used in the interior as well, such as for dashboard accents and decorative elements around the gear shift grip. Interior designers also styled the instruments to be R-specific. Modified here are the central instrument cluster (with tachometer in the middle, in the style of a sports car) and the auxiliary instruments laid out above the centre console. The door sill plates are upgraded with the R logo. Meanwhile, brushed aluminium is used for all pedal caps. Matching the seats with their blue piping are the fabric floor mats with their blue-black double borders.
"


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Good news the R will be put into production with awd no news on the hp but it is said to have the golf r spec motor


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gtisponge said:


> Good news the R will be put into production with awd no news on the hp but it is said to have the golf r spec motor


Can you imagine an AWD Beetle......and then add the over 400 HP that APR can add with their
'already proven' Stage III upgrade? Seeing that car perform at the Limerock Race track in Ct. 
will be something I would love to see.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*L.a. Auto show beetle r photos*

http://community.webshots.com/album/581840378xiqgne


AWD OR 2-WHEEL DRIVE?? No one there knew, only told this is a Concept Car, do not know how production model will be???




KNEWBUG


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmmm... rework the current assembly line to include AWD on what would be a limited number "halo" vehicle? I'm skeptical the numbers would be there to justify that addition. Besides, the GTi makes more sense for AWD with its sporty image and placement in the product line.

Remember plans to bring a GTi R with AWD to market in 2010?

Bill


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm quite confident it will come in a 4wd platform. If it does it may be the car that will make me give up the GTI.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Hmmm... rework the current assembly line to include AWD on what would be a limited number "halo" vehicle? I'm skeptical the numbers would be there to justify that addition. Besides, the GTi makes more sense for AWD with its sporty image and placement in the product line.
> 
> Remember plans to bring a GTi R with AWD to market in 2010?
> 
> Bill


.....and let us not forget that if the AWD R is to be offered, it can't be fitted with your run-of-the-mill
Venus Fly Trap flower but will have to have one that has been 'beefef' up with steroids to match the
'macho-ness' of the car. P.S. - I've heard rumors that they are already growing them next to the Marijuana fields on the outskirts of Puebla. :thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Few Pics of Beetle R


----------



## TeamF1Jr (May 31, 2001)

Ulrich Richter head of R division in Germany made the trip to the LA Auto Show for only 1 reason, to judge reaction from VW buyers if they want the Beetle R here in the USA. 

Full details in this video.


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

sounds like its will at least have 256hp but by the smile on his face looks like it could be more


----------

